# Happy with a Wax..pic,s cos we all like pic,s



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Used a good wax on Sunday that I bourght from Halfords..Wasnt to dear at a tener and it has some good points i thought Id share with you all ..
Iv washed my car today (Friday) and I can still feel the wax on the car and it seems to have kept cleaner also this has made it very easy to wash this time..
Iv also just waxed it again in order to top it up and this time it was a quicker process so that was handy.Done the wheels as well ..seemed ok on them as well .Its not come up bad for an old 51 reg a?

Ow and it smells lovey as well.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

looks awesome, my wax is crap so giving this one a whirl,

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have some Turtle Wax stuff and peeps having seen pics of my car have asked what I use because it is so shiny  I have some norma TWl polish and then a TW top coat which is a liquid and makes a real difference. I rate Turtlewax ;-)

Your car is looking sweet 

Charlie


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Blimey, had to do a double take on the grilles, thought I was looking at Cam's car :lol:

Looks well good BTW, who says silver doesn't shine


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks Iv not had a chance to show the car off what with work etc Iv had it over two years and only just managed to get to a meet this coming Saturday..
 so the feed back is nice as well as helpful I dont want to over do it.. whos this Cam fellow he sounds like hes got good taste "we wd get on well" and whats BTW?


triplefan said:


> Blimey, had to do a double take on the grilles, thought I was looking at Cam's car :lol:
> Looks well good BTW, who says silver doesn't shine


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

BTW = By The Way

Ldn


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

THANKS... 


London said:


> BTW = By The Way
> 
> Ldn


----------



## gazzerb (Oct 20, 2008)

crapgolf said:


> and whats BTW?
> 
> 
> triplefan said:
> ...


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Lol no idear mate...??


gazzerb said:


> crapgolf said:
> 
> 
> > and whats BTW?
> ...


----------

